# Things that weigh 100g



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Anyone know any household items that weigh precisley 100g? My scales are 0.14 too light and i need to calibrate them, only trouble is i cant think of anything lying about the place that weighs asactly 100g.... cheers.


----------



## danbird (Mar 3, 2013)

100ml of water converts to 100g


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

5% of my penis


----------



## danbird (Mar 3, 2013)

or you could look for a chocolate bar or something that weighs 100g


----------



## danbird (Mar 3, 2013)

resten said:


> 5% of my penis


picturing some kind of elephant man thing going on


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

A food item in the cupboard with 100g on the packet


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Im not sure whats up here... I put a penny on the digits and it weighs 3.44 ....it should weigh 3.55 ........so i put 100.011 on the scales and then callibrate it...it says pass and then i put the penny on again and it weighs the same amount:S?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

4 packets of Walkers Cheese & Onion crisps. (excluding multipack version).


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

One small jar of Nescafe coffee. (net weight. Not including jar. You must tip it all out first).


----------

